# "Thanks for picking me up" = No Tip



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I wish they would stop saying that. It's a 100% indicator you're not getting a tip. And we know it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Just showing gratitude, is that not what a tip is just in another form.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

osii said:


> I wish they would stop saying that. It's a 100% indicator you're not getting a tip. And we know it.


Whatchu tawkin' 'bout?? Da tip is already included in da fare!!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

osii said:


> I wish they would stop saying that. It's a 100% indicator you're not getting a tip. And we know it.


A few other variations as well
Thanks for the ride man.
Thanks dude.
I'll give ya 5 stars later.
Best driver I've had in awhile. I"ll give you 4 stars. Heard that one yesterday actually.
.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

My experience has been that I am much more likely to be tipped by a quiet pax than a talkative one.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

I think some people are just being nice and courteous. As an experiment, i removed all starbursts and water bottles.. talked personably with pax. Got decent tips, averaged 11% ride fare. Next week, remained mostly quiet but said hello. Put back my Starburst and water. Less tips, about 3%. I propose that the Tipping is mostly a function of people having human experiences together and rapport and just being nice to each other.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Just showing gratitude, is that not what a tip is just in another form.


True, however showing your gratitude with cash is far better than any stupid, insincere "thanks!"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> True, however showing your gratitude with cash is far better than any stupid, insincere "thanks!"


What form is better is subjective.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

Agree with original poster. I've had well over 100 folks tell me they would tip my using the app and never had a single 1 do it. Monday morning on the way to the airport, fat dude I had waited 13 minutes for at his house, chatted me up the entire ride about Uber and tipping. Said always tips in the app because it's still cheaper than a cab and because his company pays for it. Said he never tips less than 20%. Then went on to brag about how much he tips servers at restaurants, 15% for bad service and 25% for good. Said usually up to 35% at Del Frisco's, Mortons, etc... Told me he doesn't carry cash but not to worry, he would tip me in the app as soon as he made it through security. Welp, never did. Helped keep my streak going. I should have told him early in the tip conversation how everyone that says they will take care of me, or tip me, stiffs me once they get out of the car and that I'd rather them just keep their mouth shut than blow smoke up my a$&. 

When they say they're going to tip, it assures me that they will not.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Hmm that's weird, I heard "I will tip you in the app" only twice so far, Both time I got a tip (one didn't show up until almost a week later).


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Aerodrifting said:


> Hmm that's weird, I heard "I will tip you in the app" only twice so far, Both time I got a tip (one didn't show up until almost a week later).


It would be great if uber requires signatures for the end of the transaction of course with a tipping option next to it so it is instant


----------

